# heyy



## annabana27 (Nov 16, 2007)

hey my name is anna..ppl call me bana aka banana lol..um ive been riding since i was 6 and now im 19 .i have owned 3 great horses...all appaloosas.. and i usually jus ride pleasure and compete in the local horse shows in that occur at the horse arena by my house..any other ?s jus ask


----------



## Grumman (Oct 18, 2007)

Cool Cool very nice, got a picture?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
That's awesome, Apps are soo pretty  Got any pics?
Have fun posting!


----------



## horsegal101 (Oct 27, 2007)

i have an appy and an appy cross qh.i welcome u to the forum do u have any pics.i will put one up of mine for u all to see.i have noticed that appys r not only pretty but have a good disposition compared to my cross he is alot more mellow.welcome and happy thanksgiving.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya and welcome


----------

